# Does She look PB



## shawnkenn (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello everyone. I adopted Sasha about 2 weeks ago. Every time I walk her I get asked if she has wolf in her. I could not get any info from her former owners. What does everyone think?
I have her pics in my profile, I can't seem to get pics to upload into this thread.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sasha is a beautiful girl. I'm seeing GSD - no wolf. HA!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sometimes ppl ask silly questions.  Respond with "No wolf but her mom was a chihuahua! I think that's where she gets her nose!"


----------



## shawnkenn (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL, Love that chihuahua line. I will use that one. Thanks for the opinions. She looked all GSD to me.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

The dog in your avatar looks like a bicolor GSD and she's beautiful!

I think we've all had the wolf comment LOL http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/124886-what-kind-dog-do-people-think-your-gsd.html


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

She is actually very good looking and I would lay money she is purebred.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> The dog in your avatar looks like a bicolor GSD


I think she might fade out to a blanket back. she's going to be a looker either way!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She looks like a bicolor GSD to me.


----------



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

sure looks pure to me, I'd put money on west german working lines


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

She looks like a gsd to me. There are alot of people that are dog 'uneducated'. I had someeone ask me once if Moses (my male gsd) was a Newfoundland!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Gorgeous gsd! People ask me if Stosh is a mix since he's long coated. They say "German Shepherds don't have long fur like that!" In fact, they do.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful dog. She looks purebred too me!! 

People always call Tanner a wolf. Its the hair.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she looks like a bi-color to me! I get the wolf comment on Shasta which makes a little more sense because she's a sable colored girl but still no wolf!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks pure to me too, and very pretty!


----------

